# NEED HELP ASAP.. please



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey guys well I am about to be able to start my car after doin the 1.6 to 2.0 engine swap this past weekend.... anyways the one thing that is holding me up is my dash cluster... 

the car is a 94 with electronic speedo and the motor and trans are a 92 with cable driven speedo.... so my question.. is what to do... i read some where on here that I can take the electronic speedo sensor out of the old tranny and put it in place of the cable spot... therefore using my old dash... is this true....( i mean I know I woudlnt have the higher revving tach and the lower mph speedo.. but I like the 94 gauges... 

anyways what should I do... should I swap out the entire 92 cluster.. or should I change the speedo and keep my 94 1.6 cluster? 

what are the good and bads for both....also are there overlays for the 92? 

please let me knwo as soon as possible.. I want to start my car.. and this is holding me back.. I woudl liek to do it today... thank you much


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

help the brother out! he's wanting drive his newly accuired power pretty bad.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

cmon no one has nothing.. this is the last thing I need to know so I can start my newly sr20 powered beast..


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure myself, never went that far into a swap. What I'll do though it make this thread a Sticky... hopefully that will help with some responses. Best of luck!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

just swap out the entire cluster. i would. you're gonna want that higher rev tach and speedo. who care's if it's cable driven.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Or you can modify your stock cluster. Buy a new cable driven spedo, close or the same size as the old one and then mount it into the cluster, where the old stock spedo was.
Did your stock ckuster come with a tach?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well i am not in teh greatest of moods right now.. the cluster thing is the last thing on my mind ( my car wont start after I did the swap) but anyways.. my car did have a tach.. orginally it was a 94 SE.. but I went to put the entire 92 SE-R cluster in there.. adn now.. my right turn signla is on all the time.. excpet for when I turn my lights on... and my furl gauge is reading.. anything..
so i dont knwo what the deal is.. right now I just want my car to start...thanks for the info...


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well teh car starts now.. all I need to frue out is this damn gauge thing.. you see I plugged in teh 92 dash.. adn nothign works.. then my 94 dash still works.. but I will have to speedo.. because teh tranny is a 92 therefore cable driven.. also the tach and speedo woudl be off anyways..

SO WHAT DO I DO.. ia m at a loss right now.. ths is the last thing I need to figure out.. someone PLEASE PLEASE help me....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Have you driven it around yet? What is the difference like?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

can you buy a 93-94 se-r cluster? maybe find one used? ebay? junk yard?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok the swap is done all I need to do is figure out the dash issue 
my car is a 94 SE with electronic speedo and it has a tach.. now the SE-r dash I have is a 92 with cable driven speedo... 

anywasy I decided to try and put the 92 dash in place of the 94,, i even drilled a hole in the fire wall and everything for the speedo.. but here is the thing.. my 94 dash had 4 plugs.. the 92 dash has 3.. so one would be left (I'm assuming it is the electronic speedo plug) anyways so I looked carefully at the 92 dash and found which plugs would fit where.. so i found the three plugs and plugged them in.. and NOTHING at all works..i mean no tach no lights no temp or fuel... nothing... 

anyways I plugged my 94 dash back in and the tach and lights work.. but of course no speedo and the gauges would be lower in speed and RPM.. 

so I woule like to be able to use the 92 dash .. but I dont know how to make it work.. does anyone have any idea on what I can do???.. i mean can I physically swap out teh dash harness??? 

also I was thinking about going and getting a 94 SE-R dash.. and pulling the electronic sensor out of my 1.6 tranny.. and seeing if that would work... what do you guys think.. 

please throw any ideas out.. I am at a loss.. and I really want to drive my car with the new sr20 in it,,, so PLEASE PLEASE help... 

thanks in adnvace


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

have you tried asking someone on sr20deforum.com? there's probably more people on there that have done swaps and such.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Lets see youve got a 94 now with an SR20. you already got the ECU and wiring right??? then you should be able to swap out the whole dash, wiring and everything. Personally Id have rewired with the SR harness from bumper to bumper. But thats me. Im not guaranteeing you can but knowing Nissan and having swapped the full wiring in older Sentras I think youll be alright.


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

If you can get a plug and pinnion from a 95 up SE-R you can piggy back it and it should work with the 3 prong plug.....If you have any more questions go here Http://www.dragva.com and ask "Greaser" If he doesnt know it cant be done......
(you will have to log in which means you'll have to be a member)


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok so here are my thoughts.. now that my car si running good finally... I can concentrate on the gauges... this is what I have been thinking... 

since my car is a 94... would the 94 SE-R have the same dash plug-ins?

also I would have to get a speed sensor for the tranny, but I already have one fromm my old 1.6 tranny... so woudl the 1.6 speed sensor work in the 2.0..

if anyone knows please let me know..


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Since the car is running, I'm gonna "un-stick" this thread. It will remain open, just not at the top.


----------

